# Gas



## dre_dubz (Sep 13, 2010)

My biggest problem when it comes to dating, is Gas!!! I am an extremely gassy person, and it doesn't stink most often, but it is pretty much ALWAYS extremely loud...like people are always shocked!! It seems like everything gives me gas. Like most people, I am not going to fart around someone unless I know them really well and am totally comfortable. So I hold it in, and end up with a horrible, cramped, bloated belly that looks like i'm 6 months pragnant. Anyone else have this problem, and does anyone have a solution?


----------



## JenThur (Jul 21, 2010)

dre_dubz said:


> My biggest problem when it comes to dating, is Gas!!! I am an extremely gassy person, and it doesn't stink most often, but it is pretty much ALWAYS extremely loud...like people are always shocked!! It seems like everything gives me gas. Like most people, I am not going to fart around someone unless I know them really well and am totally comfortable. So I hold it in, and end up with a horrible, cramped, bloated belly that looks like i'm 6 months pragnant. Anyone else have this problem, and does anyone have a solution?


I have the exact same story. I get the bloating really bad too and it definitely looks like I'm pregnant (and I'm a thin person otherwise). My boyfriend and I joke about my "food baby" - humor and acknowledging that it is not my fault helps a lot. The pain is the worst though! It makes me want to just curl up and cry. I was reading in the other forum and saw your post about Imodium being a cork. Over the last year, I've been playing around with my diet, activity, probiotics, and all sorts of meds. At the moment I have content with the regimen I am currently doing (and I never thought I'd say that!). I take 1 Imodium every morning (at first it was like a cork but I think my body may have adjusted and now it works much better). I do tend to take "breaks" from the Imodium when I have a day where it doesn't matter if I have diarrhea, I feel like it kind of cleans out my system if the Imodium has backed it up. The other thing is that maybe you need to play around with the dosing of the Imodium, that's how I got to where I am. Playing around with the dosing was really frustrating at first, but once I got it settled down and stuck with it for a little while, I started getting some better results. I also take 1 Librax and 1 Gas-X Prevention with the first bite of any meal/snack (it has to be the Prevention one, not just the regular Gas-X, it didn't help me one bit). I also have certain foods that I try to avoid - like Mini-Wheats, they are the worst for the gas and bloating! So right now this is working for me and I hope it continues to work, but as you probably know, with IBS it is very unpredictable. Anyways, I saw your post and wanted to share my experience and hopefully help you out


----------

